# Axanthic Royals price an availability



## Deano (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm loving the axanthics and axanthic based designers!!

Can anyone give me an idea on hatchling prices, male and female, hets and visuals??

Is anyone expecting and next year, or any co-dom morphs that will be het Axanthix? With prices?

I'm thinking a Spider het Axanthix would be cool to put to a visual Axanthic


----------



## gav_1987 (Apr 23, 2008)

CPR have got a realy cool looking 09 axanthic pastel in at the moment, check out there website.


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

stunning morph to get in to, this is my pastel axanthic sk line and is one of my favourites


----------



## Deano (Oct 26, 2006)

Just spotted a Bumblebee het Axanthic on CPR site - PERFECT!!! 

But costs £2000!!! :bash: Damn! Must set sights lower... :blush:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

"scales and tails" had an 09 female for either £800 or £900


----------



## gav_1987 (Apr 23, 2008)

> "scales and tails" had an 09 female for either £800 or £900


Is still shown on their website for £900


----------

